

3-month-old baby starve to death while parents raise virtual daughter online - erikstarck
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8551122.stm

======
Semiapies
Some people shouldn't have children.

Mind, how many people will focus on the ginned-up irony of this story and not
even _think_ of all the children who died from parental abuse in those three
months?

